# Anyones period 'different' after Hsg?



## SmileyKez

My af has been strange this month, after my Hsg, longer, but with mostly brown blood, only had one full day of red flow (tmi) but very light, more clotty and brown the other days! Tomorrow would be 7 days of bleeding/spotting if it's still there!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Mine has changed since my HSG, my cycles are shorter (was 28 days the month of HSG, has varied up to 33 days since, where-as before HSG I was having 38 day cycles), also AF has been much shorter, only last 3 days, with only one day of heavy bleeding.


----------



## cooch

I'm interested in your stories. I have very light periods 1 or 2 days of a bleed then 2 or 3 days of very light infrequent brown spotting. I have low progesterone and my estrogen seems a bit high. I have been booked in for a lap and dye as it looks like my lining may be going back up into tubes rather then out the way!!

I would have thought that after your hsg you would have had better flow, what was it like before you both had it??


----------



## ashleyjean

My period wasn't really different but I did have a ton of cramps after ovulation that month. It was weird because I was expecting to have cramps right after having the HSG but I didn't have any! And then they showed up around CD 17 and lasted almost until AF started. And of course I thought the cramps were a pregnancy sign since I had never had them that soon after ovulation...


----------



## Euronova

Hi,

Just came across this, had my HSG about a week and a half ago and i "feel" different. I am also having loads of CM whilst so far I have been more on the dry side.
I wonder if it has unblocked a few things... I feel different but certainly not worse... strange...


----------



## candono2

I've just joined this forum as am looking to find out other people's experiences after an HSG. I had one last month, then had an early period (cycle usu 32 - 35 days but came at 29 days) and it has been the worst I've ever had - lasting 7 days and still counting with plenty of cramps, clots etc. Wondered if anyone else experienced the same, as ob gyn didn't mention anything like this. I did have one blocked FT and some spill on the other FT and a very long and painful procedure (almost and hour and a half for the HSG test). Any other stories would be helpful. Thanks.

PS - TTC for 18 months - starting first try of IVF at the end of this current cycyle.


----------



## Briss

I also just joined B&B, had my HSG in September 2011, the first period after HSG was quite different from my usual ones, it was much lighter but more painful and it took a couple of days to properly start (so was not sure which day I should count as CD1) i do not usually get spotting so was slightly worried HSG may have messed up my cycle. However, the next couple of periods seemed to be normal.


----------



## StephieB

Yep! Had my HSG on the 25th of January and yesterday my AF arrived on time but I have to say it is currently one of the worst periods I remember having. I was doubled over in pain yesterday and actually said to my husband that I haven't been in this much pain since we suffered our miscarriage in September. :cry:

It seems to be more settled today, but still requiring regular paracetamol to control the pain, and is a lot heavier than usual. Hopefully it won't last for any longer than it needs to, I don't think my body can take it for any more than 5 days!


----------



## wonderstars

The first period after my Selective HSG was the worst period pain I have ever had in my life. Started with 7 days of dark heavy spotting and 2 days of extremely heavy bleeding. I normally go through one regular tampon every 6 hours, maybe 4 hours if it's a bit heavier. I was going through one regular every 2 freakin' hours!!! My 2nd period was a bit heavier as well with a lot of spotting before. My tube was unblocked with a guidewire, my other tube also had stuff so I imagine it's from all the crap that was injected, maybe some of the dye? Who knows. 

:shrug:


----------

